# 07Nov12 Scarby Qld…Meeces Missing… TC's Back In Charge…



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

07Nov12 Scarby Qld&#8230;Meeces Missing&#8230; TC's Back In Charge&#8230;

With Trev K1 away on grand-mothering (bit of an old woman) duties&#8230; Gary (sweed) not turning up (and no excuses) I only had Daniel (Bruus) to contend with at Scarby today&#8230;. And he usually does his own thing ie after the initial early morning "howdy" we both went our separate ways, and I glimpsed his beautifully coloured yak from a distance&#8230; (his yak is green and yellow as is mine. ;-) ) After a while, I looked for him, but I guess he'd headed home, as I couldn't sight him at all.

Having dropped something on the Koolie on my initial jewie run&#8230; it didn't feel all that big, but it wiggled so I guess it was a fish&#8230; I tried drifting for snapper&#8230; the real reason for my fishing out the front.

My Snap-back Lilechick SP kept ticking the bottom, then some tiny, tiny bites began registering&#8230; one of the perpetrators finally impaled itself on the huge hook, and I found myself eyeballing a tiny leather-jacket, a species that I haven't seen at Scarby since I was a child. We used to catch plenty of them when fishing for whiting. I'm told that some of its cousins that grow reasonably large are pretty good on the plate.

Right! That was the little guys out of the way&#8230; snapper next, please! 

Next thing, the overhead outfit takes off and I'm into my first snapper of the day&#8230; feisty little guy that goes 44cm, poses nicely for a photo and is slipped back into the briny&#8230;

I take a moment to explain that said briny is actually covered in blue-green algae bloom that literally covers the waters surrounding the Redcliffe Peninsula&#8230; I am led to believe that it spreads much further afield than just the Peninsula waters, but I haven't witnessed that for myself.

Within minutes of that snapper, the same line goes off again, and a 42cm pinkie hits the deck and slipped back in after the cursory photo.

Not to be out-done altogether, the thread-line goes off while I'm jigging the line along the bottom&#8230; whack! And I'm on! After a determined and fiery fight, over the side slips a 50cm snapper&#8230; that's a little better!

But the over-head outfit's not to be forgotten! It gives a bit of a nudge, so I give it a bit of a nudge back with my left hand holding the braid line, then all hell breaks loose! (I need to explain here, that I'm holding the other outfit across me, and jigging the line along the bottom&#8230 I immediately grab for the handles of the overhead outfit, unaware that I still have braid line in that hand, and wind it around the handles. "Oh! Shit!"

Priorities now are: 1. Clear line from handles, now! 2. Drop braid line held in left hand! 3. Pick up rod and deal with fish! Second priority forces itself to No 1&#8230; left hand is holding braid and braid under pressure cuts human flesh&#8230; (which it does, accompanied by immediate pain!  ).

Clearing line from around double-handles bears close scrutiny, and added pressure surely is not needed, but you will realise that there was plenty of that!

Line back on the reel, I finally clear the handles, and can now pick up the rod and play the fish!

Luckily for me, this powerful adversary takes me away from the other line, but very close to the near-by reef&#8230; several quick changes of direction beneath the kayak have me wondering what the hell I've got on! (a smiley thought crosses my mind right then&#8230; at least it's not a bloody turtle!  ).

Then it leaps! Tarpon! Great! These fish are noted for throwing hooks, so I'm on guard against that, but the fight steadies down, and finally I slip it on-board. What a performance it turns on then! Bucking and throwing itself all over the place! The lip-grips are applied then and I note that it has knocked a few scales off during its on board antics.

Couple of photos, de-hook, and over you go!

Whew! What a tussle! Bit of blood from the thumb and index finger, sorted out with plenty of Betadine and wrapped in Micropore. I worry a bit about all the blue-green algae on the water, so I don't wash the wound. However, I am very aware that my line had been in the water, and traces of algae could be transferred to my small wounds&#8230; I hope not!

Back to fishing! All's quiet for about an hour, then a Moses Perch hits the deck, another victim of the over-head outfit and the Zman electric chicken 3inch flat-tail that has had so many hits today.

Just after that, a red Hobie ranges up beside me, manned by Jon (Jon181), we natter for a while and I pick up another pinkie, this one just undersized.

Around then, Jon calls me over, and he's just netted a fish that he's not seen before&#8230; it looks like a stone-fish to me, and I'm still convinced that's what it is&#8230; however Jon reckons it's a star-gazer. I couldn't deny that, as I've never seen one, but I've seen a few stone-fish. It went back, but a few photos might have others putting in their tuppence worth.

I ask Jon would he like to accompany me on another drift, this time from further out, taking advantage of the Easterly that was blowing at that time. He agreed and I paddled, he pedalled and we drifted, not with an Easterly, but a North Easterly that had snuck in as we moved Eastwards.

We both got snagged at times, but luckily got off with rigs intact, then I hooked a 44cm snapper, followed twenty minutes later with a 52cm unit, my best snapper for the day, and it fought like it, too.

As I hit the water at 0450, I reckoned that 1200 was plenty of time on the water for me&#8230; and called it quits. Jon had had enough pedalling, so we both hit the beach&#8230; he was amused by my reversing in to the shore :lol: &#8230; I've been doing it for years, and seldom come to grief&#8230; it has happened, but very rarely. I reverse in 'cos my rods stick out past the bows of the Acadia when coming in conventionally, and bury in water, and sometimes sand. They're out of the way when I reverse in.

Jon vows that he'll get onto this snapper catching stuff :? , and will see me on the water again some- time.

How Danny went, I don't know&#8230; but I had a cracker day! And the cat had a ball while the meeces were away... (hate them meeces to pieces!) :lol: :lol:

Oh yes&#8230; another query that I've had, was answered today&#8230; I thought that perhaps the algae would put the fish off the bite, but apparently not, eh?

Tight lines, Jimbo


----------



## Thegaff (Apr 19, 2011)

I was out there late monday morning and thought the same about the algee but only managed a small real small bream for my trouble, that sounds like a top day out on the water to me.


----------



## scoman (Oct 4, 2010)

Well done again Beekeeper. I have obtained an Acadia myself this week. Maybe I could lend it to you for a trip to get some mojo!!


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Nice snaps mate well done.


----------



## Thegaff (Apr 19, 2011)

Also I think i have to agree on the star gazer but as ive never seen one close up and stone fish scare the crap out of me I would of just got it off just in case.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

YAWN

I mean squeak!

Good day Topcat

trev


----------



## Funchy (Dec 3, 2011)

Great report as always mate. Yep that looks like a star gazer, caught my first one the other day. Been told they are great eating but you have to be very careful filleting them


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

Geez Jimbo what a great session, bad luck about the braid cut mate. The snapper seem to want to play nice at least and I note your times of capture, very sweet.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Topcat strikes again! 

Mousey


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

Thegaff said:


> I was out there late monday morning and thought the same about the algee but only managed a small real small bream for my trouble, that sounds like a top day out on the water to me.


Sometimes we zig when we should zag, Gaff... luck of the draw... you don't hear much from me when the donuts come... Jimbo



scoman said:


> Well done again Beekeeper. I have obtained an Acadia myself this week. Maybe I could lend it to you for a trip to get some mojo!!


Methinks you have plenty of mojo of your own, scoman... I hope you enjoy the Acadia as much as I do mine... cheers, Jimbo



carnster said:


> Nice snaps mate well done.


Thanks, mate... I'd like to have the guts to get out through the rough stuff and fish where you do, Carnster... but lack the intestinal fortitude... you're a legend, man! but, really, I'm happy doing my thing here, and thoroughly enjoying it. Cheers, Jimbo



liam8227 said:


> Geez Jim that is another nice day on the water for you. You have that place dialled right in.


Some days, you just got it all going for you, and other days... wipe-out! Hey Liam, where you been? haven't seen you in ages... I swear I hear fish calling out for you, man! or maybe my ears were playing tricks on me.



Thegaff said:


> Also I think i have to agree on the star gazer but as ive never seen one close up and stone fish scare the crap out of me I would of just got it off just in case.





Funchy said:


> Great report as always mate. Yep that looks like a star gazer, caught my first one the other day. Been told they are great eating but you have to be very careful filleting them


Funchy and Gaff... I still reckon it was a stone-fish, and wouldn't touch it other than with pliers... Jimbo



kayakone said:


> YAWN
> 
> I mean squeak!
> 
> ...


:lol: :lol: :lol: Man or mouse?? Squeak up, I say! :lol: TC



Wrassemagnet said:


> Geez Jimbo what a great session, bad luck about the braid cut mate. The snapper seem to want to play nice at least and I note your times of capture, very sweet.


I reckoned that you'd pick up on the times, Jim... very sweet, as you say... some of them not so... I've been getting some on time just lately, and the odd ones at random times... I was about to PM you about this, but you beat me to it.

The cut on the thumb is on a spot that gets stretched and pulled when paddling, so I decided tonight that I wouldn't fish tomorrow, as, even though it's only a minor wound, it won't heal properly unless I refrain from paddling for a short time... my body heals pretty quickly, and by Monday, I'll be on the water again.

Cheers Jimbo


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

Nice report of a great day. We used to get plagued by tiny (5-10cm long) leatherjackets at certain times of the year. Eventually someone worked out that if they were dipped in batter and fried they made an excellent entre. You can just suck the meat off the bones.


----------



## ben123 (Jan 24, 2012)

Nice session on the water Jim! It's about time I get out there again. Haven't had the chance to hit the water for over a month, which is highly unusual for me. Having severe withdrawal symptoms. Hopefully the weather is kind on the weekend to head out for a session


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

ben123 said:


> Nice session on the water Jim! It's about time I get out there again. Haven't had the chance to hit the water for over a month, which is highly unusual for me. Having severe withdrawal symptoms. Hopefully the weather is kind on the weekend to head out for a session


Unlikely Ben, so more withdrawals. I have 'em too ... only been out once this week. 

[issued 0459 Friday]
FORECAST FOR MORETON BAY

Friday until midnight: Winds: N to NE 10 to 15 knots, reaching 15 to 20 knots at
times. Seas: 1 metre. Isolated showers.
Saturday: Winds: NW to SW 15 to 20 knots, ahead of a 20 to 30 knot S to SE
change extending from the south during the afternoon. Seas: 1.0 metre,
increasing to 1.5 metres in the afternoon. Rain areas and possible
thunderstorms.
Sunday: Winds: S to SE 25 to 30 knots.

Got any fishing videos? 

trev


----------



## Thegaff (Apr 19, 2011)

Trev youve just reuined we weekend....maybe it will come good?


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Thegaff said:


> Trev, you've just ruined the weekend....maybe it will come good?


That's what Scott just said. Have a look very early on observations (probably raining), and you might get a while with manageable winds. Likely to be stronger later.

trev


----------



## ben123 (Jan 24, 2012)

With those forecasts I may just have to hit the pine river


----------



## yakfly (Jun 8, 2006)

I was working on Flinders Pde just down from the ramp and it was a mill pond until 9am today


----------



## Thegaff (Apr 19, 2011)

just had a look at the weather, saturday looks like it might have a opening but sunday just looks out of control.


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Can't argue with "TC"! Mate that tarpon, it's a bit rare for Brissie isn't it?

:mrgreen:


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

dru said:


> Can't argue with "TC"! Mate that tarpon, it's a bit rare for Brissie isn't it?
> 
> :mrgreen:


Don't Dru. He's likely to undo your bungs. Especially if, in the unlikely event of, you actually catch more fish than him. Mean old bastard. :lol:

trev


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

dru said:


> Can't argue with "TC"! Mate that tarpon, it's a bit rare for Brissie isn't it?
> 
> :mrgreen:


They seem to come and go here, Dru... a mate of mine reckons that around November each year he used to catch heaps of them on tiny lures... they throw lures quite easily, tho'.

They seem to be very heavy for their length... one I caught went about 27inches... I didn't get to weigh it, but it felt extremely heavy, and fought like a demon! And they leap from the water like a tailor!

Jimbo


----------



## bruus (Aug 27, 2010)

I've come across Tarpon a couple of times also but only in the rivers. To date they have been my favorite fish to catch but thats also due to fighting them with a 1-3kg rod. Jim I didn't have too much luck out there that morning, I had a few plastics come back half the size before I had to go sort out more uni stuff. Hopefully the water is a bit cleaner soon, I did eventually smell it in the air and it did start to get a bit much for me at times. Congrats on the fish as always.


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

bruus said:


> I've come across Tarpon a couple of times also but only in the rivers. To date they have been my favorite fish to catch but thats also due to fighting them with a 1-3kg rod. Jim I didn't have too much luck out there that morning, I had a few plastics come back half the size before I had to go sort out more uni stuff. Hopefully the water is a bit cleaner soon, I did eventually smell it in the air and it did start to get a bit much for me at times. Congrats on the fish as always.


Hi Danny...
Trev told me some time back that you'd caught several tarpon in the rivers, and had a bit of a clue how to go about it... been meaning to quiz you on that... I've seen bubbles on the water at times when I've had little ones attack my lures, but at that time they kept throwing the lures back at me. Apparently the bubbles on the water can tell you they're about.

The water does seem to be cleaning up a bit... I often walk along the beach paths from Woody Point to Scarborough, and see the water looking a trifle better, and only in a few spots does the smell hit you.

Keep at it, Danny... the fishing gods will smile on you again soon.

Jimbo


----------



## sweed (Oct 1, 2011)

Nice fishes Jimmy some unusual ones too.How would ya like to hook up to a 200 pound Tarpon [ poon] on fly gear!!!
like they got over in Florida USA.Hope to be back in action next week.
Sqeaksqeak!!
err finally worked out what TC stands for TURTLE CATCHER of course. :lol:


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

sweed said:


> Nice fishes Jimmy some unusual ones too.How would ya like to hook up to a 200 pound Tarpon [ poon] on fly gear!!!
> like they got over in Florida USA.Hope to be back in action next week.
> Sqeaksqeak!!
> err finally worked out what TC stands for TURTLE CATCHER of course. :lol:


You'll get what's comin' to you, mousey...  Just keep it up! :twisted:

The fly-gear they would use for 'poon' would be the heavy duty salt-water tackle, and not the whispy stuff down to 2weight used on the streams for trout etc... I do have a reel that self retrieves... kind of spring loaded... cast it, then press a handle, and the line shoots back onto the reel... but I believe that it being a fresh-water reel, it most probably would rust up quickly unless severe preventative measures were taken regularly.

I would love to hook into something like that, however... and landing such a fighting fish would be a feat you'd remember till your dying day.

I don't know what the weather will be like out the front on Monday, but if it's OK, I'll be there... if not, up the creek again for me.

See ya Gaz... Jimbo


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

:lol:


Beekeeper said:


> sweed said:
> 
> 
> > Nice fishes Jimmy some unusual ones too.How would ya like to hook up to a 200 pound Tarpon [ poon] on fly gear!!!
> ...


You'll be up the creek when I get back.

"TURTLE CATCHER" :lol: :lol: Coffee up my nose. Good one Gary! :lol: :lol:

trev


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

kayakone said:


> :lol:
> 
> 
> Beekeeper said:
> ...


Life's hard at the top!  all the underlings keep tryin' to pull you down! :twisted:

's a funny way to partake of coffee, Trevvy boy... most people drink it! :lol: :lol:

TC


----------

